# I honestly believe (letter to Iran)



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

I  honestly believe with this latest trick (the letter) and the last eight years of obstructionist behavior, America's greatest and most damaging enemy is right here at home and it is the Republican politicians who are destroying us from within.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 12, 2015)

I agree...  I am so upset by this I could not resist the urge to call Senator Kirk's office again  (R-il)   to ask if the Senator had read the Associated Press report on what the Iranians now think of America.. and to ask him just how proud that makes him.    I suggested he write a letter of apology to the President, and to the American people particularly the people of Illinois for what this has done.. and to let him know that he has about zero chance of beating Tammy Duckworth in 2016..  She is an American hero..  he is a traitor.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

Good for you QS!!!  That's what it takes.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I  honestly believe with this latest trick (the letter) and the last eight years of obstructionist behavior, America's greatest and most damaging enemy is right here at home and it is the Republican politicians who are destroying us from within.



So other than sitting around on a forum posting about it, what are you doing to change it?  Running for local elections?  School board perhaps so you can help guide the school agenda to mirror your point of view?  Local city or county government so you can help shape policy?


----------



## BobF (Mar 12, 2015)

I believe it is time for Congress to tell the President that they do exist and can help him get things done per our Constitution for a change.   That is something this President has forgotten to do so far in his 6 years and a bit.   He seems to think there should be no consideration of his ideas, just go do them.   It will be a good thing when he is finally gone and we have a new President in his place.   It does not matter which party as either could easily have some one more interested in running the country by the Constitution rather than by the persons own idea of right and wrong.   And whomever does get elected, one big item will be trying to fix Obama's over 10 trillion of new debt added to all of us to pay back.


----------



## Debby (Mar 12, 2015)

I think the fact that people are aware and talking and like QS just demonstrated is doing something, is good too.  The more talk there is, the better the likelihood that politicians are informed (like QS did) and people vote accordingly.  Not everyone is meant to be a politician.


----------



## Debby (Mar 12, 2015)

BobF said:


> I believe it is time for Congress to tell the President that they do exist and can help him get things done per our Constitution for a change.   That is something this President has forgotten to do so far in his 6 years and a but.   He seems to think there should be no consideration of his ideas, just go do them.   It will be a good thing when he is finally gone and we have a new President in his place.   It does not matter which party as either could easily have some one more interested in running the country by the Constitution rather than by the persons own idea of right and wrong.   And whomever does get elected, one big item will be trying to fix Obama's over 10 trillion of new debt added to all of us to pay back.




Any president of either party would be basing his understanding of your Constitution on his own idea of right and wrong.  We are informed by our backgrounds, our life philosophy, religious beliefs, up bringings, etc.  No one is free of 'their own idea' of right and wrong despite written documents to go by.  Even with religion, how many churches agree exactly on the dogma of Christianity?  Got a 2000 year old book to base it on and yet how many churches and different understandings of scripture are there?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> So other than sitting around on a forum posting about it, what are you doing to change it?  Running for local elections?  School board perhaps so you can help guide the school agenda to mirror your point of view?  Local city or county government so you can help shape policy?



I am too old to run for any office, but in my younger days I served on many neighborhood programs.  Now, pretty much home bound based on my wife and my health issues.  I am politically active in the area of supporting Democrat candidates and projects.  One way I can help is telephone work which I have done and will do again this next election.  Other than that If nothing else I can be here trying to make the President Obama hating, America bashing Republicans see there are folks out here who see them for what they are.  Also I can irritate some of our Republican members, which is also somewhat rewarding to me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 12, 2015)

BobF said:


> I believe it is time for Congress to tell the President that they do exist and can help him get things done per our Constitution for a change.   That is something this President has forgotten to do so far in his 6 years and a but.   He seems to think there should be no consideration of his ideas, just go do them.   It will be a good thing when he is finally gone and we have a new President in his place.   It does not matter which party as either could easily have some one more interested in running the country by the Constitution rather than by the persons own idea of right and wrong.   And whomever does get elected, one big item will be trying to fix Obama's over 10 trillion of new debt added to all of us to pay back.



So for the record Bob.  Do you support the Republicans in their action of sending this letter to Iran?  Do you agree it was the right thing for them to do?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

Chirp, Chirp, Chirp!  The crickets are deafening.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 12, 2015)

I give to the Democrats and do what I can to support them, I keep informed and I'll speak up about ANY wrong I see.

The most useful support to any party is to stay informed.


----------



## BobF (Mar 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> Any president of either party would be basing his understanding of your Constitution on his own idea of right and wrong.  We are informed by our backgrounds, our life philosophy, religious beliefs, up bringings, etc.  No one is free of 'their own idea' of right and wrong despite written documents to go by.  Even with religion, how many churches agree exactly on the dogma of Christianity?  Got a 2000 year old book to base it on and yet how many churches and different understandings of scripture are there?



This would be true it the person was born and raised in the US.   Obama claims to have been born in Hawaii, then not yet a state, maybe.   Then he was transported around in Islamic states with his mother and her Islamic husband, and there are pictures of him dressed in those styles.   So in his younger learning years I wonder how much of the US culture did he pick up.   Some of his early in the US years his best friends were of communist folks and far left socialists.    So what else would he be doing but acting like a far left dictator type that he seems to be.    Sure glad that in a year and a half he and his boot lickers will be gone.    Time for a new and more American person of either party to take over and try to get the US back in order.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Mar 12, 2015)

I Agree !!!!

With first post of AZ Jim.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Mar 12, 2015)

Hawaii was  most definitely WAS A STATE !!!

Look it up .


----------



## BobF (Mar 12, 2015)

I already have and it was 1959 but I don't know how old Obama is, so I left it a question.    The numbers I posted would give us 56.    How old is Obama anyway.    He was one of our youngest to get elected.   In my post I left my sentence with a question mark to indicate my uncertain answer.

OK, just looked it up.   Obama is now 53 so he was born in a US state.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2015)

Hawaii became a state in 1959.  Obama was born there in 1961.


----------



## BobF (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Ameriscot, but it looks like I beat you by a minute.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

BobF said:


> Thanks Ameriscot, but it looks like I beat you by a minute.



The main difference is she already knew the answer as does any American who pays attention.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 12, 2015)

Why is that stuff still being brought up?


----------



## Glinda (Mar 12, 2015)

BobF said:


> I already have and it was 1959 but I don't know how old Obama is, so I left it a question.    The numbers I posted would give us 56.    How old is Obama anyway.    He was one of our youngest to get elected.   In my post I left my sentence with a question mark to indicate my uncertain answer.
> 
> OK, just looked it up.   Obama is now 53 so he was born in a US state.



Maybe you should look it up BEFORE you go flinging accusations!


----------



## BobF (Mar 12, 2015)

What accusation are you talking about?   I made no accusations that I can think about.


----------



## BobF (Mar 12, 2015)

Do you know that to be true?   Or had she looked it up just as I was.


----------



## BobF (Mar 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Why is that stuff still being brought up?



Why not?   Apparently for some it is what they want to talk about.   Are you not interested in Obama's youth?   I am.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

BobF said:


> Do you know that to be true?   Or had she looked it up just as I was.



Oh Bob, go find another nit to pick.  Did you ever tell us if you approve of "the Letter"? Boring!!!


----------



## BobF (Mar 12, 2015)

Love you too Jim.   If you don't like others posting on this thread then don't post such totally incorrect nonsense as you have done on this thread and some others lately.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

What is incorrect in this thread?  In fact what other incorrect posts have I made?  And again, what about the letter?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 12, 2015)

BobF said:


> Why not?   Apparently for some it is what they want to talk about.   Are you not interested in Obama's youth?   I am.



Not for the reasons you apparently are.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

He's constantly confused.  Oh well, I guess he won't answer.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Mar 12, 2015)

The letter was unprecedented and could be construed as treasonous.  The fallout from the letter is just beginning.  Due to Senators sending this letter to Iran and telling them any treaty/negotiation the State Department works out will be voided by the obstructionists, Iran has no reason to work towards an equitable settlement.  Now, they will move full speed ahead to develop a nuclear weapon.  Because of that, Saudi Arabia signed an agreement with South Korea to develop their own nuclear armament.  SA and Iran are enemies and it is feared a nuclear Iran will attack anyone and everyone.

It is interesting that "birtherism" was brought up in this thread.  That simply gives further evidence to how the right wing pundits have brainwashed their audience.  It's sad when, instead of finding ways to work together for the good of the Country, we are still repeating age-old conspiracy theories in an attempt to discredit America.  Lady Liberty has shed many a tear, over the past few years, as she has witnessed an all-out effort to do anything possible to see this President fail.  

What are the solutions?  The Citizens United SCOTUS decision must be reversed before the people of the Republic can once again participate in a fair election.  Today, dollars decide who wins and loses.  So, we have to work diligently in an attempt to energize our friends and neighbors to get out the vote.  That is the only means through which the poople will recapture the power taken away from us.

What needs to happen in 2016??  The very best thing for this Country would be to see a moderate Republican elected POTUS and the Senate gain back a short Democratic Party majority.  If Ms. Clinton is elected, we will see nothing but the same obstructionism.  The airwaves will be filled with the Faux Noise conspiracies for another 4 to 8 years.  The Country will become further divided.  If a Republican is elected, at least they will need to find someone other than the POTUS to rant and rave about.  Getting back to a Democratic majority in the Senate would provide a checks and balances whereby nonsense bills would never make it to the President's desk.  

We have more funding fights coming to Congress.  I believe we will have more discontent in the Middle East and will find ourselves even more involved in those issues.  Russia knows we have tired of war so will make every attempt to push towards taking back some of the states that broke off when the USSR fell.  South Korea will continue their craziness.  We will probably see some domestic terror issues here at home.

That is too negative of a picture, when I make every attempt to stay positive.  It's just difficult to remain optimistic when we see those in charge of legilative issues for our Country pull a treasonous stunt, simply to stick their finger in the eye of the POTUS.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Grumpy, I'm uncomfortable with the notion that the only way to ever get anything accomplished is for the Democrats to forgo the Presidency so that the obstructionist Republican can be induced to return to a world where things get done. Sounds to me like Republican obstructionism is a winning game plan. They make things so objectionable that everyone agrees to give them what they want just to get them to stop being so objectionable. The idea makes me feel very grumpy.


----------



## BobF (Mar 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> What is incorrect in this thread?  In fact what other incorrect posts have I made?  And again, what about the letter?



Mostly the attitude of too many that refuse to allow other than their own ideas to be posted about.   All these personal attacks do no good for the forum or the discussion.   With the way our country has gone down hill and not recovered should make that pretty obvious.   Why can't you folks see that the debts of this nation have gone way beyond necessary and why haven't all those dollars given the US many more jobs when it has not.   This 5% unemployment we hear about are the usual where only the active looking for work get counted.   As before, we need to actuallycount all the capable of working and use that as the basis for unemployment rather than just those that do try to work.   We know have lots of well prepared folks working in part time jobs or just sitting at home spending any fed, state, local, charity funds they can get.   Our unemployment numbers are living lies, to say the least.

Attitude of too many on this forum is incorrect even when the post is OK.   The opposite party is not an enemy and before about 20 years or so back, both parties did work quite well together.   But now we have a hateful bunch that think their idea of proper government is all there is and others are all stupid.   Time to consider the way a democracy is supposed to work, and our Republic is designed as a democracy and as such both parties should have equal respect.   Not so much of this hateful nonsense that is going around.   Obama is a Democrat, far left Democrat too, but he still is our President.   I don't need to like him but I do respect his job and that is what is important.   Some of the children on this forum are the biggest deniers of right and respect.

Personal attacks should not be happening on this or any other forum that I belong to.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

BobF said:


> Mostly the attitude of too many that refuse to allow other than their own ideas to be posted about.   All these personal attacks do no good for the forum or the discussion.   With the way our country has gone down hill and not recovered should make that pretty obvious.   Why can't you folks see that the debts of this nation have gone way beyond necessary and why haven't all those dollars given the US many more jobs when it has not.   This 5% unemployment we hear about are the usual where only the active looking for work get counted.   As before, we need to actuallycount all the capable of working and use that as the basis for unemployment rather than just those that do try to work.   We know have lots of well prepared folks working in part time jobs or just sitting at home spending any fed, state, local, charity funds they can get.   Our unemployment numbers are living lies, to say the least.
> 
> Attitude of too many on this forum is incorrect even when the post is OK.   The opposite party is not an enemy and before about 20 years or so back, both parties did work quite well together.   But now we have a hateful bunch that think their idea of proper government is all there is and others are all stupid.   Time to consider the way a democracy is supposed to work, and our Republic is designed as a democracy and as such both parties should have equal respect.   Not so much of this hateful nonsense that is going around.   Obama is a Democrat, far left Democrat too, but he still is our President.   I don't need to like him but I do respect his job and that is what is important.   Some of the children on this forum are the biggest deniers of right and respect.
> 
> Personal attacks should not be happening on this or any other forum that I belong to.



You haven't gotten any "Personal attacks" on this thread.  You put down a lot of words but you say nothing.  No if you call that personal, I stand by it.  You said I made incorrect statements on this thread, I asked you to show me them.  You did not.  You could not.  If anyone makes "incorrect" statements here, it is YOU.  For the last time I ask again, do you support the letter your 47 republican senators sent to Iraq appropriate.  You've been asked this probably half a dozen times and you have failed to answer.  If you don't like my posts, ignore them and me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

For the 400th time Bob...  Disagreeing with your political opinions is NOT..... I repeat ... NOT a personal attack... I am so sick of hearing that.   If you don't want your political opinions  debated, or disagreed with,  don't put them out there.   It's really very simple.


----------



## BobF (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The main difference is she already knew the answer as does any American who pays attention.



Not any personal attacks on this thread?    Get honest with your self and others too.


----------



## BobF (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You haven't gotten any "Personal attacks" on this thread.  You put down a lot of words but you say nothing.  No if you call that personal, I stand by it.  You said I made incorrect statements on this thread, I asked you to show me them.  You did not.  You could not.  If anyone makes "incorrect" statements here, it is YOU.  For the last time I ask again, do you support the letter your 47 republican senators sent to Iraq appropriate.  You've been asked this probably half a dozen times and you have failed to answer.  If you don't like my posts, ignore them and me.



Read above, you yourself do that so don't pretend the innocent nonsense.   How does the letter become such an important thing so suddenly.   I have not read it or heard about its content.   Not many have.   Could it be worse than Obama ignoring the Congress for 6 years?    I don't think so.     Some critics of the letter on TV say they should have let it publish in general rather than send it directly.   

Yes I do at times put down many word and I do mean them, but then, what would a bunch of self proclaimed anti any thing but their own twisted ideas of how the government should run.   And those same folks also post plenty of trash items as their proofs of correctness.    How narrow minded and short sighted those folks really are.

If you notice in my  posts I am not against the Democrats but I am against this non performing imitation of a President.   If Obama really wants to get my attention then he should start working as the Constitution has described and do so through the Congress, as he has mostly not done in his 6 years.    Even his Obama care took several hours over the vote call in order to get the Democrat Congress to vote his way.   Obama has not been a true American President in his career.   Far too much of his operation has been through non congressional efforts where it should be handled.   We need to wait for the Supreme Court to say his ways are OK or not for the Obama care business.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Do you know that to be true?   Or had she looked it up just as I was.



I already knew when Hawaii became a state and what year Obama was born in.  I knew Obama's age when I voted for him the first time.


----------



## BobF (Mar 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I already knew when Hawaii became a state and what year Obama was born in.  I knew Obama's age when I voted for him the first time.



Well then, congratulations for having known so much about out President.   Maybe some others have done so too.    But definitely not all of us.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Read above, you yourself do that so don't pretend the innocent nonsense.   How does the letter become such an important thing so suddenly.   I have not read it or heard about its content.   Not many have.   Could it be worse than Obama ignoring the Congress for 6 years?    I don't think so.     Some critics of the letter on TV say they should have let it publish in general rather than send it directly.
> 
> Yes I do at times put down many word and I do mean them, but then, what would a bunch of self proclaimed anti any thing but their own twisted ideas of how the government should run.   And those same folks also post plenty of trash items as their proofs of correctness.    How narrow minded and short sighted those folks really are.
> 
> If you notice in my  posts I am not against the Democrats but I am against this non performing imitation of a President.   If Obama really wants to get my attention then he should start working as the Constitution has described and do so through the Congress, as he has mostly not done in his 6 years.    Even his Obama care took several hours over the vote call in order to get the Democrat Congress to vote his way.   Obama has not been a true American President in his career.   Far too much of his operation has been through non congressional efforts where it should be handled.   We need to wait for the Supreme Court to say his ways are OK or not for the Obama care business.



Pure gibberish beginning to end.  And you pretend to know your politics.  Amazing!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Well then, congratulations for having known so much about out President.   Maybe some others have done so too.    But definitely not all of us.



I listened to one of his audiobooks on a trip to DC once.  You'll likely say it's all lies though.

Besides, I normally find out a lot about a person I'm about vote for as president.  Don't you?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

T his guy says he doesn't even know about the letter to Iran, how could he know anything about the President?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Not any personal attacks on this thread?    Get honest with your self and others too.




Please copy and paste any and ALL Personal attacks Bob..  I would love to see what you think is a personal attack?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Pure gibberish beginning to end.  And you pretend to know your politics.  Amazing!



The Treason Letter is all anyone has talked about for a week..  It's on all the news... both cable and mainstream.. In all the papers and all over social media to the saturation point.. and BobF hasn't heard of it?  and WE even bother to debate with him?  THAT'S what's so amazing..  lol!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> The Treason Letter is all anyone has talked about for a week..  It's on all the news... both cable and mainstream.. In all the papers and all over social media to the saturation point.. and BobF hasn't heard of it?  and WE even bother to debate with him?  THAT'S what's so amazing..  lol!!



I've said it before but I get to feeling sorry for him so I post with him but it is pointless so I'm through.


----------



## Lon (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I  honestly believe with this latest trick (the letter) and the last eight years of obstructionist behavior, America's greatest and most damaging enemy is right here at home and it is the Republican politicians who are destroying us from within.



It's not just Repubs Jim, but politicians of both parties that are causing our problems.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

Lon said:


> It's not just Repubs Jim, but politicians of both parties that are causing our problems.



This is what I consider a false equivalency..


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

I have no reservation in agreeing to some extent but it was repubs who sent that treasonous letter.  And the Invitation of Netanyahu was a repub program.  It was the repubs Senate's McConnell who declared from day one they would not work with the President. They have obstructed in any way they could in most cases against the majority of Americans will.  The get the blame from my prospective.  Dems are not completely off the hook but who can blame them faced as the are with the other side of the aisle.


----------



## BobF (Mar 13, 2015)

Redicuous arguments when for most of the last 6 years we have only had the Democrats controlling everything.   President doing everything he can by avoiding having any debates or votes in the Congress.   We have had only the House in Republican hands as the Senate with Reid refusing to do any Senate work was a Democrat and he would not bring anything up for debate if it had Republican names on it.   So where has the road block been?   It seems to me that it was the Democrats, not the Republicans.   Hopefully we will have a more cooperative and working government, whether Democrat or Republican or mixed, after Obama is gone.    One that will work with House and Senate in order to get things approved and somehow paid for.   No more of this disastrous debt now being created without the Congress being involved.   Talk about not American, that is just what we have now.


----------



## Lon (Mar 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This is what I consider a false equivalency..


  Really? That sounds like a partisan response.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

Lon said:


> Really? That sounds like a partisan response.




No... It sounds like the truth.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 13, 2015)

Its not the party problems its the leaders of the party,same old,same old year after year.
And the voters that are always complaining are right here on this forum.I don't have the answers and neither does anybody else.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> How does the letter become such an important thing so suddenly.   I have not read it or heard about its content.   Not many have.



On the subject of the letter, Bob, I can assure you that the whole world is watching this development with interest and concern. Here it is on the BBC http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-31594194


----------



## BobF (Mar 13, 2015)

Interesting Warrigal.   I have just finished reading another article on this forum about the letter.   I think in that article they also stressed surprise and unusual ways to act.   But they also felt the letter may even have negative or positive results depending on how the Iranians do read it.

So we just have to wait and see.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 13, 2015)

Both you  guys!!!!   go to your room.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Both you  guys!!!!   go to your room.



Not so fast there Davey.  I believe this is my thread.  I like opinions.


Where'd ya go Davey, I was just having some fun with ya?


----------



## Elyzabeth (Mar 29, 2015)

bob F.... Answer please... Hawaii WAS. A state..!

i Dislike it when people make statements that are totally false and then  fail to recognise it , 

Oir to apologise for being misleading


----------



## BobF (Mar 29, 2015)

Elizabeth, best post what you think is wrong, not just make a statement about something so old.   I just went back in time, well back into 3/13 and did not find what you are speaking of.   So your post seems to be pointless at least.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> This would be true it the person was born and raised in the US.   Obama claims to have been born in Hawaii, then not yet a state, maybe.   Then he was transported around in Islamic states with his mother and her Islamic husband, and there are pictures of him dressed in those styles.   So in his younger learning years I wonder how much of the US culture did he pick up.   Some of his early in the US years his best friends were of communist folks and far left socialists.    So what else would he be doing but acting like a far left dictator type that he seems to be.    Sure glad that in a year and a half he and his boot lickers will be gone.    Time for a new and more American person of either party to take over and try to get the US back in order.



PUH-LEEZE!!!  Are we still stuck on the Birther thing???   And  just  how would how he was dressed by his mother impact his presidency????  A "more American" person???  YIKES!  

Sounds like Joe McCarthy is back among us.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Mar 30, 2015)

for an American not to know .......by a long way ,  when Hawaii became. 

A state is a pretty serious lack of knowledge about your own country !


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

If it's not on Faux news...how's he to know?  *wink*


----------



## BobF (Mar 30, 2015)

Why is that so?   We are talking about things many years back and my memory is not so accurate as some of you say it should be.   When did Hawaii become a state?    When was Obama living there?    When was Obama living in foreign cultures?    Surely he lived in foreign cultures during his learning years.   Was he also living in Hawaii during his learning years or was he born there and then moved to other cultures?   For those that seem to have all of those minutia memorized, congratulations.   I don't have all the small stuff memorized but I do know that in his years of Presidency Obama has not followed the US ways of running our government very well.   He has not minded the US debt at all and for his 6 years so far our debt has gone from 10 trillion to over 18 trillion.   Darn little to show for all those expenses over our regular expenses. just more debt.

I know enough about my country to know that the current government is not operating according to the Constitution.   Our next President may do just that whether a Democrat or Republican or independent.   First we have to see our present leader move on to his private life and allow our country to go back to the ways it was intended to run, by the Constitution.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Whose definition of what the Constitution says?  BobF I won't argue with you I'll just wish you a nice day.


----------



## BobF (Mar 30, 2015)

Needs and meanings of the Constitution happen all the time and they do get published officially.   Just because one person or part of one party disagree with the US Constitution does not give them the right to ignore and do things differently.    The US Supreme Court does have the right and the will to judge on any changes to the way the Constitution is worded or interpreted.   I think there are at least one Supreme Court judgement coming up soon, maybe more than one.

As I see it, the Constitution is kept pretty much as written and laws and actions of the US are also kept pretty much to the Constitution.   Deviations should be run through the Congress for changes or approvals, not just by someones dictations only.

The US is a grouping of many states and the Constitution is what helps hold them together.   There would be no federal government without the Constitution and messing with the Constitution could easily destroy the ability of the federal government to hold all these territories together peacefully.

http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/charters/constitution_transcript.html

https://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution


----------



## BobF (Mar 30, 2015)

Elyzabeth said:


> for an American not to know .......by a long way ,  when Hawaii became.
> 
> A state is a pretty serious lack of knowledge about your own country !



For some that seem to have all day to pick on others, life is far too simple for you.   I have many things in my mind and remembering every states beginnings and politics and whatever else turns you on, just is not happening for me and most others I know in the US.    I guess at this point I should look up Hawaii for their statehood date.   But I won't as my concern was about his being raised in other country cultures rather than the basics of life in the US during his young formative learning years.   Had he been raised in mid America he may have had a different view of how the US should be run.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

I contacted Sen. Jeff Flake (R) re his refusal to sign the irresponsible "Iran letter".  I thanked him for his decision.   Here is his response. 

   Senator Jeff Flake       11:47 AM (2 hours ago)          

  Dear Mr. Omitted 

 Thank you for contacting me about the letter sent by Republican Senators to the leadership in Iran regarding a nuclear agreement.  As you know, on March 9, 2015, 47 Republican Senators sent a letter to the leaders of Iran addressing a prospective agreement on Iran's nuclear program. In the letter, the cosigners advised that Congress could revoke any agreement reached with Iran. I did not sign this letter. While I believe that Congress should have a say on any agreement – after all, Congress will need to repeal the sanctions from which Iran seeks relief as part of an agreement – I do not think that the letter was constructive, coming at a time when sensitive, multilateral negotiations are under way.   Thank you again for contacting me. Please do not hesitate to do so again in the future. I also encourage you to visit my website, which may be found at flake.senate.gov.   

Sincerely,  JEFF FLAKE United States Senator


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Very good that Senator Flake replied back to you, I respect him for that and that he had the backbone to refuse to sign that letter.


----------

